# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة قضائية في معني تظهير الشيك

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سابقة قضائية في معني تظهير الشيك
المبادئ:
القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م - الصك - تظهير الصك - معناه - من له حق التظهير - انتفاء صفة الحائز - أثره على المسئولية الجنائية - المادة 179(3) من القانون.
(تظهير الصك ) مصطلح يعني من الناحية القانونية نقل ملكية قيمة الصك للغير بوضع اسم المستفيد على ظاهر الصك ولا يكون إلا في الشيكات الاسمية . ويملك حق التظهير الحائز أو المستفيد فقط . أما مجرد مهر ظاهر الصك بتوقيع من شخص غير ذي صفة لا يشكل جريمة لأن التظهير الموجب للمسئولية يكون من الحائز مع تسليمه للغير.
الحكم:
المحكمة العليا
القضاة:

سعادة السيد/ د.عوض الحسـن النـور
قاضي المحكمة العليا
رئيساً
سعادة السيد / عثمان الصــديق محمد
قاضي المحكمة العليا
عضواً
سعادة السيد / محمد علي الهادي الجمري
قاضي المحكمة العليا
عضواً
المحامون:
الأستاذ/ علي أحمد علي
الحكــم

القاضي: عثمان الصديق أحمد
التاريخ: 15/2/2004م

أدانت محكمة جنايات بحري وسط المتهمة هبة أحمد علي إدريس تحت المادة 121 ، 179(3) من القانون الجنائي وحكمت عليها بالغرامة مبلغ 50 ألف دينار وبعدم الدفع السجن شهرين وأن تدفع مبلغ 750 ألف دينار للشاكي بالتضامن أو الانفراد مع المتهم الثاني محجوب عبد الرحمن إلا أن محكمة الاستئناف محافظات بحري أصدرت قرارها رقم أ س ج/1055/2003م بإلغاء قرار إدانة المتهمة وأمرت بإطلاق سراحها.

والآن تقدم الأستاذ/ علي أحمد علي بهذا الطلب نيابة عن الطاعن فالطعن مقبول تحت المادة (184) من القانون الجنائي ومن حيث الموضوع ينعي مقدم الطلب على محكمة الاستئناف إلغاء الحكم رغم أن المطعون ضدها أقرت بالتوقيع والبصمة على الشيك وقبلت بتحويل المديونية عليها ودفعت بالإكراه وعجزت عن الإثبات ويرى أن محكمة الاستئناف خالفت نص المادة (204) من القانون الجنائي وطلب إلغاء قرار محكمة الاستئناف وتأييد قضاء محكمة الموضوع . وبمراجعة المحضر اتضح أن المتهم الثاني زوج المطعون ضدها حرر الشيك موضوع الدعوى للشاكي وأن المتهمـة الثانية المطعون ضدها قامت بتظهير الشيك وقد استلم الطاعن الشيك من المتهمين ومن ثم كانت إجراءات الدعوى والحكم المطعون فيه . السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه من هو الشخص الذي يملك تظهير الشيك وما معنى كلمة تظهير ؟ فقد نصت المادة الثانية من قانون الكمبيالات لسنة 1917م على أن كلمة إصدار يقصد بها تسليم كمبيالة أو سند لأول مرة تسليماً مكتمل الشكل إلى شخص يأخذ الكمبيالة أو السند باعتباره حائزاً والتسليم يقصد به نقل الحيازة من شخص إلى آخر والحائز يقصد به المستفيد أو المظهر إليه ووفقاً للتعريف أعلاه فإن المطعون ضدها ليست مستفيدة ولا مظهر إليها وبالتالي لا حق لها في تظهير الصك موضوع الدعوى . وقد جاء في كتاب المسئولية عن الصك في القانون العرفي المصرفي للدكتور الصديق عبد الباقي ص 19 " تتشابه مسئولية الساحب والمظهر إلى درجة أن كل مظهر يعتبر في القانون ساحباً جديداً مسئول لكل حائز يليه " وجاء على صفحة 83 من المرجع أعلاه ، أن الحائز للصك يمكنه بدلاً من تقديمه للصرف أن يدفعـه للتداول فإذا كان الصك محرراً ابتداءً لأمـره يتم دفـع الصك للتداول عـن طريق التظهير وهو مهر ظهـر الصك باسم أو توقيع الحائز.

أما كلمـة تظهير في ذاتها كلمة اصطلاحية تحـوي قانوناً معنى نقل ملكية قيمـة الصك للغير والتظهير هـو وضع اسـم المستفيد علـى ظهر الصك ولا يكـون التظهير إلا في الصكوك الاسمية أنظـر كتاب قانون العقوبات السوداني معلقاً عليه للدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض ص 742 وما بعدهـا.

أخلص مما تقدم إلى أن المستفيد أو الحائز هو الذي يملك حق التظهير وذلك بالتوقيع على ظهر الصك وتنتقل ملكية قيمة الصك بالتظهير إلى الحائز الذي يليه ولا يكون التظهير إلا في الصكوك الاسمية والصك موضوع هذه الدعوى لا يملك حق تظهيره إلا الشاكي الطاعن وهو المستفيد والحائز للصك أما إن كان غرضه من هذه الدعوى انتقال المديونية إلى المطعون ضدها عن طريق الكفالة فالاختصاص لا ينعقد للمحاكم الجنائية ومن ثم أرى أن نقـرر تأييد الحكم المطعون فيه ونأمر بشطب الطلب.

القاضي: محمد علي الهادي الجمري
التاريخ: 13/3/2004م


أوافق إذ أن مجرد مهر المتهمة ظهر الصك موضوع القضية التي نحن بصددها باسمها لا يجعلها مسئولة أو مخالفة لنص المادة 179(3) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ذلك لأن التظهير الذي يعاقب عليه تحت النص سالف الذكر هو مهر ظهر الصك باسم أو توقيع الحائز مع تسليمه للغير ويجب أن يكـون الحائز أو وكيله المفوض هو الذي مهر الاسم أو التوقيع على ظهر الصك .. والمقصود بالحائز الشخص الذي تجتمع في يده الحيازة الحكمية والفعلية للصك وحتى يكون الشخص حائزاً بهذا المعنى فيجب أولاً:

1- أن يكون الصك صادراً لأول مرة أو

2- أن الصك مظهراً لصالحه أو

3- أن يكون الصك صادراً لحامله أو


4- أن الصك مظهر تظهيراً مفتوحاً ويجب ثانياً أن يكون مثل ذلك الشخص محتفظاً بحيازة الصك الفعلية.

لم تكن المستأنف ضدها حائـزة بالمعنـى الذي أسلفنا ذكـره فالشاكي يقول على ص 4 من المحضر " .. سلمتني الصك موضوع البلاغ بحوش المحكمة والمحـرر من زوجها المتهـم الثانـي وهـي بصمت عليه ووقعت عليه.


وبالرجوع إلى الصك اتضح لنا أنه لم يكن صادراً لأمر المطعون ضدها بل لأمر الطاعن ولم يكن مظهراً لصالح المطعون ضدها وإنما لصالح الطاعن أيضاً فضلاً عن ذلك فإنه لم يكن مظهراً تظهيراً مفتوحاً كل ذلك يجعلنا نقول أن المطعون ضدها لم تكن هي الحائزة لذلك الصك وقت مهر اسمها وتوقيعها عليه ومن ثم فإن ظهور اسمها وتوقيعها على ظهر الصك الذي نحن بصدده لا يعتبر تظهيراً بالمعني القانوني المعلوم ولا يجعلها مسئولة أو مخالفة لنص المادة 179(3) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م.

لكل ما تقدم أجد نفسي على اتفاق تام مع النتيجة التي توصل إليها الأخ صاحب الرأي الأول.

القاضي: د0عوض الحسن النور
التاريخ: 14/3/2004م

أوافق.

الأمر النهائي:

تأييد الحكم جميعاً.

عوض الحسن النور
قاضي المحكمة العليا
رئيس الدائـرة
14/3/2004م
*

----------

